# The Feral Trio



## Rain Shadow (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi guys. Some of you might remeber me. I'm a fairly new member who a few weeks ago went from having no cats, to having 5 thanks to a local semi-feral population living at a nearby barn. 

Of the 5 cats I saved, we lost my little runt Natalia. She just didn't thrive and her body gave up according to my vet. 

I decided to go back to the colony and save another since I couldn't save Natalia. 

I came home with one black female that's about 5 weeks old and a total sweetie for myself, and two feral fosters. Because I have questionable sanity. 

The first is a tiger that's hissing and spitting but not doing to bad. He/she is maybe 6 weeks old? Bigger then my black but not as big as my trio of 7 week olds. Not so bad. I've worked with feral kittens when I was younger fostering and this is the level of wild I'm use too. 

My problem is the last kitten. A beautiful Siamese The person who owns the property says its about 10 weeks old. Which I'm not sure on. Since its about the same size as my three, but I guess poor nutrition and worms could be blamed for that 

It bit me getting it in the carrier, drawing blood. Owww. Five little teeth marks though only three bled. Its a bit of a nut in the cage. Its currently climbing the bars and screaming top of its lungs. So this shall be fun. The only good news is she/he has a home if I tame it up. My grandfather will take it, since he loves Siameses. 

Good news is a local TNR group is going in and fixing the colony and taking the remaining kittens.

And of course pics. Please ignore the messy cage. They knocked their water and litter box over and I had the bottom out to clean. They are also soaked from the rain.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You are awesome for taking them on! Bless you. The Siamese is going to be more of a challenging because of her age. 12 weeks is usually our cut off point. But you can bring her around regardless. 

Have you watched the Urban Cat Leagues video on socializing kittens? Its a wealth of information if you haven't had the opportunity to watch the 3 Utube videos.


https://youtu.be/vpEcxIgMhyQ


----------

